# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  HeadWatch, Porto, Portugal

## Airicist

youtube.com/TheHeadWatch

vimeo.com/user25138434

facebook.com/head.watch

twitter.com/headwatch

HeadWatch - smartwatch technology, headset design

The HeadWatch is the next generation of smartwatch which is detachable and convertible in a headset.

"HeadWatch - smartwatch technology, headset design" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Headwatch: Smartwatch technology, headset design

Published on Mar 8, 2014

----------

